# all around best target arrow.



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

im looking to start to get into the 3d and 5spot tourneys. at the moment im shooting 400 gr. gold tip XT hunters with 4" vanes. which are great for going through deer. but i figure there would be a better arrow that might fly truer and tighter for targets.? would i need to look for a lighter arrow? what about the vanes. are blazers better? 3"? 2? i have only shot the 4's. does a certain lenght fletch fly better or tighter? does it matter? target shooting opens another demention 2 shooting. whew... any info or suggests would be greatly appeciated. just finding this forum. this site has several forums that i haven't even explored.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*arrows*

if you have a DL of 28 or 29, are ok with up to 65#'s on 3d with a bow of 320+IBO...try GT ultralight 30X you can weight up or down without FOC going ove15%

29+DL try GT triple x's for both....

If you like light poundage..try GT22's these are small diameter...


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Consider Easton Fatboys for your 3-D and Target arrows. They are larger diameter for line cutting and have different spine options. I like the the Easton or AAE 200 shield cut vanes on the Fatboys. I use the 500's and cut to approx 27" and with 100 grain points, mine weigh just over 320 grains.


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

my bow is turned down to 65lbs. at 28" DL.. my other arrows are 29".


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

If you drop your poundage to about 62-63 lbs and if you can shoot about a 27" arrow like I do when I am shooting 28" draw, your arrow would weigh about 325 grains with a Fatboy 500 with 100 grain glue in points and Easton 200 shield cut vanes. That would increase your speed by approx 25 fps. That is a huge difference when you are trying to shoot unknown yardage.


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*???*

If my draw length is 28.5 and i have my dreanlin ld set to 62lbs what would u recommend for 3d arrows? i keep hearing a lot about the fatboys just dont know what specs to get. thanks


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there are a ton of different things that can effect the flight of an arrow.

FOC
fletch length
fletch height
dynamic spine
nock fit
fletching style....straight/offset/helical, 3 or 4 fletch
nock pinch
rest contact
rest style
blade width
blade flex or lack of flex

only one way to find out.....tinker. tinker and take detailed notes. compare results after a week of serieous shooting and giving each change it's chance. then, after the last option has been tried. compare notes.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Deke23 said:


> If my draw length is 28.5 and i have my dreanlin ld set to 62lbs what would u recommend for 3d arrows? i keep hearing a lot about the fatboys just dont know what specs to get. thanks


You are right on the edge of needing a Fatboy 400 at about 27.5" and I like the 100 grain points alot better than the 80 grain points on them. The 400's only weigh about 20 grains more than the 500's if I remember correctly.


----------

